# the right ammo



## dickie (Feb 19, 2013)

i have a 357 mag buntline revolver with an 18" barrel-what would be the best ammo for target shooting?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is something that you will have to discover for yourself, using the totally scientific mrgreen process called "trial and error."

Make sure that the gun is held equally immobile and always in the exact same way, for every shot. Otherwise, your experimentation won't produce valid results.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pshh.. The right ammo? How about any ammo. Went to the gun store today and no 9mm, no .380, no .22 mag, acouple overpriced boxes of defensive .40 cal, and in your case there was no .357.


----------



## jessexd45 (Feb 20, 2013)

If your just throwing lead down range Id go with some 38 specials there cheaper than 357 mag and Ive seen quite a few in the local stores in my area. But with an 18" bbl it feel like 22 shorts.


----------

